# have a seat



## timethief (Feb 26, 2009)

I am really curious at how this looks like through someone else's eyes.


----------



## dcclark (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, the patterns of the wall and floor are bugging my eyes out!

The patterns actually (to me) seem to create a sense of movement, which is funny for a still-life sort of photo. It is actually a bit hard to look at.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 26, 2009)

An ever so slight crop on the left side to make it symmetrical may do it for me.  Something is off for me and I think it's the more left wall showing than right wall.

Yeah, the patterns.  They are doing crazy stuff to my eyes as well.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kinda looks 3D, I like it.  :thumbup:
(It has depth - I feel like I'm there.)

I agree that a small crop for symmetry would help a lot.


----------



## freeflydive (Feb 26, 2009)

I like how the lines in the foreground lead your eye to the wall/benches.

Cheers,
Majdi


----------



## Ngoface (Feb 26, 2009)

The walls make the area look cluttered and isolated. It looks like a great place to have a photoshoot though. Great shot by the way.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks over-photoshopped.


----------



## Steph (Feb 27, 2009)

It does not work for me: too much contrast and too much barrel distortion.


----------



## teneighty23 (Feb 27, 2009)

i agree with the last two, slightly overdone, i mean as your doing it it may seem like its getting better and better as you do it, i did that on a few of my pics but everyone told me they look like pencil drawings, so i just made subtle changes and it seems to work better when it looks real, only enhanced.


----------



## timethief (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 1, 2009)

crop n post again .... would appreciate it


----------



## timethief (Mar 1, 2009)

crazycreature11 said:


> crop n post again .... would appreciate it



I already had it done actually. 
here it is. 
I decided to do a series of simillar pictures taking into consideration the comments on this thread.


----------



## Artograph (Mar 2, 2009)

Very cool...I like the 2nd one best!

:O)


----------



## timethief (Mar 3, 2009)

Artograph said:


> Very cool...I like the 2nd one best!
> 
> :O)



thanks Artograph. i did a few more shots like this today, but couldnt get same effect. am working on it though.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Mar 3, 2009)

It's odd that the right bench has longer legs and a shorter back than the left, making it the same overall height...

i like the 2nd one better, too.


----------



## Allen459 (Mar 3, 2009)

The new crop is much better but like the picture a lot either way. Really cool...lot of action.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes!  I think the new version is a huge improvement!

That doesn't mean that the first one was bad, the second one is just _a lot_ better.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## timethief (Mar 4, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yes!  I think the new version is a huge improvement!
> 
> That doesn't mean that the first one was bad, the second one is just _a lot_ better.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:



thank you O. 
I decided to print this picture. will do an 18x12 print.


----------



## SlipKnot (Mar 6, 2009)

I tend to like the black and whites on the edgy side, some colors too, but for the sake of argument can you take the second ** which is better ** and repro with lower contrast?  

Awesome pick btw, and gave me a ton of ideas for my next stroll through downtown..... 

:thumbup:


----------



## timethief (Mar 6, 2009)

SlipKnot said:


> I tend to like the black and whites on the edgy side, some colors too, but for the sake of argument can you take the second ** which is better ** and repro with lower contrast?
> 
> Awesome pick btw, and gave me a ton of ideas for my next stroll through downtown.....
> 
> :thumbup:



Thanks slipknot.
I am just leaving home at the moment. Will post a lower contrast for you when i get back. 
cheers.


----------



## timethief (Mar 8, 2009)

SlipKnot said:


> ... but for the sake of argument can you take the second ** which is better ** and repro with lower contrast?
> :thumbup:



Here it is for the sake of argument.


----------



## timethief (Mar 14, 2009)

any comments on the contrast of this version ?


----------

